# USF Taste of Honey Botanical Gardens Tampa, FL Sep 28, 2013



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Calling all beekeepers with honey! We would like to feature our local beekeeps and their honey at our upcoming fundraiser – A Taste of Honey. We’ll have a special tasting table set up for you – and we hold a People’s Choice award! Enter yours now!

Email us if you are interested – drop it off or bring it with you to the next class on the 21st. You’ll be in the official program and might win the prestige of being our first people’s choice!

Also – help us spread the word on the event! Info and tickets available on our website: http://gardens.usf.edu 


Laurie Walker
Director, USF Botanical Gardens
(813) 974-5653 (office) NES315
(813) 974-2329 (garden) 
(813) 974-4808 (fax)
4202 E. Fowler Ave. NES 107
Tampa FL 33620
http://gardens.usf.edu


----------

